# should I sell my rims/tires



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok,
As many of you know about 3 months ago I was going to sell my rims. The gunmetal NX2000 ones. I was going to replace them with some lightweight 15" gunmetal rims and Yokohama AVSES100's but discouttiredirect was backordered on the rims and customs wasn't letting the new ones in from germany. 
Push came to shove and i was past the tread bars on my tires so I HAD to get new ones. I went to sears and got the best tires they sold in my size.
Michelin Pilot HGTH4. THese are the best all season tires money can buy. Every review rates them higher than any other all-weather tire.
They are M+S, super cushy, make absolutely no noise, and I hate them.

The advantage to sears is their roadplans which is they will replace the tire if anything happens to it for a relatively long period of time. The cost for each tire was like $120 or so a tire, maybe more. With valve stems, recycling of the old tires, and mounting and balancing it came out to like $600.
I've put about 2-3000 miles on the tires since.

Now DTD informed me that the rims are in stock now. So mounting and balancing of the new tires and rims with shipping and their own warranty is like $750.

Should I sell my current rims and tires. I would sell them obviously with the sears paperwork so whoever has them would get the warranty still.

Ideally I'd like to get my money in full, but I know that won't happen. I'd settle on $150 for a wheel/tire combo and obviously ita mounted and balanced. To break it down thats like $100 a tire and $50 a rim which is less than what I paid (like $145 a tire almost and $65 a rim).

Is this realistic. I don't have any cash now so even the $200+ it will cost me for the 15" rims and tires will be hard to come by. But how this would work is that I would get paid in advance of shipping (god knows how much that will cost for 4 boxes of mounted rims/tires) and then order my new set. I would use those boxes to mail of my current set.
Preferably someone would just drive down and pick them up. Hell, I'll do the swap myself on your car if you like.

Let me know if I'm off my rocker or if there really is a market for my rims/tires.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Y'know Seth, conversion fanatics like me who like JDM,EUDM,PDM,USDM versions would definitely go for those. Try selling em to those kinda people who want a unique look while maintaining OEM appeal. :thumbup: 

By the way, it'd look more appealing with the original Nissan center caps on.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
As you know I have the center caps, just I took that picture when I was cleaning them and the caps were off to the side.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

seth, I realize you have new tires on yours, but when I tried to sell my painted rims it was a real hassle, it took about 6 months to actually get rid of them, I had a lot of interest but nobody had money. I finally ended up taking 250 bucks for them rather than the 375 I origionally expected :-/ good luck.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess I should have them 'perpetually' for sale. As soon as I have a buyer, I'll do it, but not shell out the cash in avance.
If only e-bay didn't have a limit for non-stores.
Of course the more I use them the less the tires are worth...

Seth


----------



## pulsar nx owner (Nov 25, 2003)

*have ft lauderdale address. assuming these are 14 inch*



sethwas said:


> Ok,
> As many of you know about 3 months ago I was going to sell my rims. The gunmetal NX2000 ones. I was going to replace them with some lightweight 15" gunmetal rims and Yokohama AVSES100's but discouttiredirect was backordered on the rims and customs wasn't letting the new ones in from germany.
> Push came to shove and i was past the tread bars on my tires so I HAD to get new ones. I went to sears and got the best tires they sold in my size.
> Michelin Pilot HGTH4. THese are the best all season tires money can buy. Every review rates them higher than any other all-weather tire.
> ...


 assuming these are 14 inch wheels (oem)
what size are the pilots?? ft lauderdale address. am interested.
maybe we can work a deal.


----------



## pulsar nx owner (Nov 25, 2003)

*im interested*

need pilot tire size
have ft. lauderdale address.
email .. address
[email protected]


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

195/60 R14

Seth


----------

